# MLCS Horizontal Router Table



## motthunter

interesting. I thought about one of these, but wanted to hear others experiences first. Good luck


----------



## dustyal

I liked the concept of this MLCS table. I'm too new to woodworking to know if I should go with this table or a Bosch table. Lowes has the Bosch bench top table now at the same price as the MLCS. I will be getting the Bosch router with the two bases and my inclination was simply to get the same brand table. I won't be getting into heavy routing such as door panels… just the typical dado, slot, and mortise stuff with occasional edge design trim. Anything routine that you can't do with the MLCS horizontal that you need a vertical table for? I'm also thinking of going with the MLCS 15 router bit set as a starting point… So, just trying to do a little homework before I sink the bucks to get started. I do have a significant piece of slab wood that needs much work. Yikes, not a good piece for the novice to start with… but my wife wants something made, other than sawdust, with her special piece of wood.


----------



## Toolz

If I had it to do over again I would buy the MLCS then buy an insert plate and make my own standard router table. The MLCS is excellent for making moulding, edge working wide pieces of wood and I use it frequently for mortising edges . I use my Kreg table for all othe table routed work.


----------



## Grumpy

Looks like a great solution to many problems.


----------



## Pete_Jud

I bought one a couple of weeks ago, after reading the above review, and think it is a great design. I assembled it in about an hour, and it went together well. I had an issue with the rails standing proud of the router plate, but a call to MCLS on their 800 number got quick access to their customer service people. They sent me some slick strips that solved the problem. The manual looks like it is a photo copy staples together, and page 6 came before page 5. It would be nice if the router plate was pre-drilled for common routers, like the Bench Dog and Rockler plates. Overall a very nice addition to my shop.


----------



## TheDane

Just a side comment that doesn't have anything to do with the review … I have found the customer service from MLCS to be absoilutely first rate. They respond pronto, and in my experience, do whatever they need to to make the customer happy. Just my .02.


----------



## rowdy

I agree with TheDane 100%. Just another $.02.


----------



## johnhaynesiv

Interesting discussion… are there any known limitations with the horizontal versus traditional route table?


----------



## akaCAM

Hello, does anyone know if this can be used IN PLACE of a standard router table? I only want to buy one and need to choose.


----------



## Toolz

I.m not sure…I guess it all depends on what you are wanting to do with your router table. I know MLCS have made some new versions of the top but can't remember the exact details.


----------



## Chipy

I am with The Dane MLCS costumer service is good along with most of there products.


----------



## bbc557ci

Re-upping an older thread….

Anyone recently purchased one of these MLCS Horizontal Router Tables? I have a house full of door/window casings plus 5 inch base to shape. Plus I plan to make a kitchen island and it seems the horizontal table would be good for loose tenon joinery, making it easier to mortise the ends of 5 ft. (give or take) pieces.

Thanks in advance for responses (o:


----------



## OzarkJim

Thanks for the review. I was looking at getting one of these to stand in until we could add a shaper to the shop.


----------

